# Guitar luthier/builder? I need a fingerboard built



## baritone (May 12, 2014)

Hey there is there anyone here interested in taking an order ?


i need a 27.5" scale EBONY fingerboard ( I'd supply the wood)
slotted to 24 frets;
i will send dimensions later
i want to know how much it costs


thanks let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I would recommend Josh House at www.houseguitars.com 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Highly recommend Bryan Curry, he can do anything built to spec, great guy and great to deal with:

http://www.bryancurry.com


----------



## baritone (May 12, 2014)

surlybastard said:


> Highly recommend Bryan Curry, he can do anything built to spec, great guy and great to deal with:
> 
> http://www.bryancurry.com


FUCK BRIAN CURRY
he's worthless he can't do anything
he took my order down once a few years ago; never returned my calls or got back to me
i called him about another project last year. it was about putting together a body and a neck he said he couldn't do it. he's a waste time.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Potvin was doing some good stuff for us. http://potvinguitars.com/

He's got my vote & trust.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

baritone said:


> FUCK BRIAN CURRY
> he's worthless he can't do anything
> he took my order down once a few years ago; never returned my calls or got back to me
> i called him about another project last year. it was about putting together a body and a neck he said he couldn't do it. he's a waste time.


There's two sides to every coin and thanks to this post I know for sure that if you approached me for your fingerboard, I'd be saying fvck you, even if you're right about this Brian guy...


----------



## baritone (May 12, 2014)

Jimmy_D said:


> There's two sides to every coin and thanks to this post I know for sure that if you approached me for your fingerboard, I'd be saying fvck you, even if you're right about this Brian guy...


ok? 


 Jimmy_D;557762Jimmy_D;557762


----------

